# Were to go for getting a horse broke to drive...?



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

So I got an adorable little filly recently. Only about a year in a half old at the moment, but I was thinking of getting her, and possibly my two-going-on-three year old gelding broke to drive. 

I just have no idea who to go to.


I don't really want to go to the Amish or the Huderites(sp?). The guy from whom I bought the filly was all 'Yeah! Those Huderite boys aren't afraid of nothin'! They just get on a horse and run it for MILES!'
I was kinda like: :shock: after that

So yeah...any ideas?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah, if you go watch the amish take a horse that was being broke to drive and it wanted to lay down or not pull. Pretty much what they do is hook it inbetween a team of draft horses and whether it wants to go or not, it gets forced to walk and if it fall down most of the time they will drag the horse a little ways and the let it get up. One or two days of this is all it takes to break a driving horse of bad habits...not that I agree, I just know this is what our old nieghbor did when people brought him a horse. 

As far as finding someone who trains horses to drive, call around local horse training stables. Most of them know what needs to be done to teach one to drive. 
The best option and cheapest, other than you having to buy a cart and harness, learn how to do it yourself. If you have ever trained a horse to ride, then driving is not to much different. You still line drive them from the ground and make sure they understand this before you ever even think of trying the cart. The biggest thing is getting them use to the shafts without them getting themselves tangled up. If you would be interested I can write a really detailed description on how to train a horse to drive (I train minis for everyone in this area). Then you can try to find someone to help you out, It is best with three people total when teaching one to drive, and teach them yourself. Other than using this as a choice, find a horse stable somewhere and I am sure at least one of them knows how to teach a driving horse.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree with Minihorse with teaching yourself. I would start with lots and lots of ground driving. Make sure the horse gets exposed to many things as well. A cart can be tons of fun but it can also get messy in a hurry (if the horse spooks, rears, bucks, etc...) 

With the ground driving teach the horse to yield to your voice, after awhile you can start to get the horse to drag around some make-shift shafts (like out of PVC pipes or similar). This way they get used to something following them. When the time comes to hook to the cart make sure you have someone there to help out.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, try to train them yourself. I used the exact same techniqes listed below to teach my horse how to drive. If you really don't want to train them youself try finding a local trainer with drivning experience. Most will require you to leave the horse for 2 or three months at least.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know of a place that teaches horses how to drive. It's in PA.

My friend just recently got her horse back after 2 months of being there for driving.


----------



## MirrorStage2009 (Sep 10, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I know of a place that teaches horses how to drive. It's in PA.
> 
> My friend just recently got her horse back after 2 months of being there for driving.


Really? Where in PA? Was it New Promise Farms? I was looking around for places and the only one I found was in Blairstown/Columbia New Jersey. Nice people, good price. Kate also taught her horse to drive, so eventually we'll teach TJ. Eventually. :wink:

If you're going to teach yourself, I think the horse has to be 100% to voice commands on the lunge line, before progressing to longe lines. Then before putting to a cart you want to see them drag either a log or a tire. And once in a cart or shafts, I'd never go solo! 

When looking for a trainer, look for places that specialize in certain breeds, like Friesians or Morgans or any drafters...breeds bred to pull. It might help you narrow down you're search.

G'luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes it is New Promise Farms. My friend had sent 2 of her horses there, and one of her boarders sent a horse there as well. Another woman I know, sent her horse there, for just a month I believe. He used to rear/flip when on cross ties, now he's fine.

I'm currently teaching my horses to ground drive. Montana was/is a little unsure, Vega was as well, but Gem picked it up very well.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i actually wouldn't teach driving on your own...especially if you have never done it before. There is lots of room to really screw things up!

I would look for a QH, Paint, Saddlebred, or Arab stable that have training horses that they drive on a regular basis. Most Saddlebreds are driven everyday, and that's how they are started. 

Trainers will have the equipment along with the experience necessary to ensure a proper start. 

Hope that wasnt too harsh...I've just seen some major wrecks resulting from the "do it yourselfer"


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I can only image what would happen.

Like i said in my other post, I'm teaching my guys to ground drive, but that's it. I have no idea how to set up anything for driving.
If I did want to pursue driving, I know of a few places where I could go.


----------

